

Ask HN: What do you prefer when signing up for a new service? - vishalzone2002

I found that most people tend to use facebook more instead of email for signing up. (Not sure if they realize that it still gives out their email anyway). 
I am curious what do you feel the most comfortable with when signing up for a new service:
- Facebook
- Twitter
- G+
- Email
- Other ( Please specify)
======
Broken_Hippo
Most definitely prefer email. Every great once in a while I'll switch to a
facebook login - generally a combination of ease of use and a moderate-to-
heavy use of the service.

In fact, I'll usually pass if I am not offered the email option along with the
others.

------
darkstar999
Email

I pretty much won't do it on Facebook, especially if the permissions are
looking for anything besides my basic info.

I use a throwaway email address if the service is potentially sketchy in any
way.

------
ASquare
Depends on the service.

Sometimes when I just want to try it out or am curious, if they have email,
then I use a dummy email account Ive set up for this purpose.

Other times, Twitter

------
vs2370
Twitter or FB

------
quantisan
Email

------
prostoalex
G+

------
elyrly
email

